# NYFA - Screenwriting



## Ikea (Mar 17, 2013)

I've heard some good things and some not-so-good things about New York Film Academy.. 

But I have heard nothing about their screenwriting program. It looks good on their   website

but has anyone attended it? either the summer course or the BFA / MFA program?

how was the experience?

is it frowned upon having a degree from NYFA?

was it worth the money?

discuss.


----------

